# CDR for Electrical Engineer



## Hossein (Sep 8, 2009)

Dear members. please help me to write a CDR. I need a sample of CDR for Electrical Engineer.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Hossein, 

I've moved your post here since it wasn't relevant to the Cost of Living thread. 

Have you tried doing a search of the forum? That may find your answer. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey All,

I am planning to apply for Electrical Engineer's Engineer Australia assessment. Can anyone share the Electrical Engineer sample CDR <_*SNIP*_>

Thanks

Anshul


----------



## HUNAR86 (Jul 17, 2019)

please guide me to prepare CDR FOR ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING SERVICES IN A BUILDING


----------

